# Sinn 105: Fail



## mjwatch

Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I have to agree. For me it looks at bit off. The GMT versions see nice. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Would've been cool if it replaces the logo at 12 instead. Or not.


----------



## ejhc11

It works better for me than the 4 o'clock position. I'm a lefty, hate those angled off dates...

I was contemplating in buying this as my 1st Sinn.

Here is my Hamilton with a horizontal version and at opposite ends...


----------



## enkidu

Oh dear dear dear, what in the name of the horological demi-gods is that thing? I'm sure Lothar Schmidt is turning in his grave. CORRECTION! Herr Schmidt is alive and well. Although how/why this escaped his attention is beyond me.


----------



## [email protected]

I am a fan of Sinn (own a few). I like the 105 GMT, but not this variation.


----------



## Avo

I like it a lot. I would buy it (or maybe the black dial version) if it cost less.


----------



## commanche

I am more annoyed that there is no tegiment option for the case and bracelet


----------



## jonobailey

Agree - for me its all off.

Don't like the rounded hands and markers with the angular case, whole thing just seems odd. 

Has a feeling of a franken watch made from a series of cases, dials etc they had lying around, rather than making a new design from the ground up


----------



## Triton9

mjwatch said:


> Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.
> View attachment 15538183


They are trying to make u not to buy these watches.


----------



## Buramu

I can see what they were going for, and it sort of works for the GMT version, but not so much for the 3-hander. It feels like a failed attempt to evolve the 104 to me.

I got my black 104 SA five years ago and it's still one of the best working designs in my modest rotation, regardless of price levels. It effortlessly blends toolwatch ruggedness with elegance, classic design elements with modern form language. And the 105 fails at both by overdoing it in my opinion.

I _do_ like the splash of color on the seconds hand though.


----------



## Chicharito

Kind of agree, it doesn't look great in my opinion


----------



## Gprog

I love the 6 o'clock placement of the day and date. 6 o'clock date windows are horrid, but 6 o'clock day/date windows are absolutely perfect. That's about the only nice thing going for this watch. Maybe the dual bezel function too. Other than that, the round edges everywhere really turn me off.


----------



## fruxzak

All Sinns are the same. 

Amazing design, except for that one thing that ruins the entire watch.

A lot of watch companies suffer from this "one away" syndrome. (looking at you Grand Seiko)


----------



## dirtvictim

In my opinion they have created near perfect dial symmetry with DD feature. Although I do prefer a no date dial at least they solved the offset DD look that makers stuck with for way too long. I could wear the 105 in black


----------



## CGSshorty

enkidu said:


> Oh dear dear dear, what in the name of the horological demi-gods is that thing? I'm sure Lothar Schmidt is turning in his grave.


Mr. Schmidt was saddened to hear of his own passing. He sends his thanks for your concern.


----------



## mjwatch

So happens I've been wearing my 104 all week. I like the beaded case/bracelet and lozenge dial on 105 but don't feel the black face is as symmetrical as the white face. At any rate the 6 o'clock d/d kills it IMO. Do like UTC model better but rarely use UTC function on the dual time I already own.


----------



## andrea__81

I like it, although I prefer the UTC version. I don’t understand though why they did not extend the nice double-scale bezel function to the utc, where it would have been more useful. On the time-only, the 5 minute increments are just the corresponding hour numbers multiplied by 5, you can do that in your mind easily. While if you happen to need a minute timer when you have your watch with GMT bezel on, you need to multiply even hours by 5 and then divide by two.


----------



## TgeekB

Good God! (runs to make sure my white 104 is still in my collection). 
These are ugly as sinn. 

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckappelgaard

Why? The simple answer is, to do something different they hope stand out enough for it to become a thing. 
Pretty, useful,... Those are all subjective 🤗


----------



## Scout308

Triton9 said:


> They are trying to make u not to buy these watches.


Agreed


----------



## LowIQ

The more I look at it the more it grows on me....in a very strange kind of way.....


Even more with a black dial....


A do it all watch...? 

Can see me wearing it on a M&N strap......


----------



## enkidu

CGSshorty said:


> Mr. Schmidt was saddened to hear of his own passing. He sends his thanks for your concern.


??‍♂?‍♂Doh! Why did I think he'd passed? Mea culpa! I'll correct the post. Thanks!


----------



## Avo

Well I hope all this dislike means I'll be able to get one at a good discount from MSRP in the not-too-distant future ...


----------



## omeglycine

I don’t mind that day/date implementation anymore than the standard implementation at 3 (don’t care for day indication). But the UTC models are very nice and decently priced.


----------



## nodnar

Well I like the 105 well enough to add it to my already not too short short list. 
Pretty tempted by the white UTC. 
I like how the UTC hand is never totally obscured and the 24 hour bezel should be handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade

They really just phoned this one in. Is it a pilot watch or a dive watch?
All I can say is congratulations, Sinn: you've managed to turn a successor to the 104 from a compelling middle-price piece into a $600 microbrand watch. Do I get a discount if I order it now on Kickstarter?


----------



## CGSshorty

Earthjade said:


> They really just phoned this one in. Is it a pilot watch or a dive watch?
> All I can say is congratulations, Sinn: you've managed to turn a successor to the 104 from a compelling middle-price piece into a $600 microbrand watch. Do I get a discount if I order it now on Kickstarter?


So you'll be getting one in each color?


----------



## Earthjade

I'm saving up for the sunburst orange dial variant.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I can't get past the incongruity of the angular case coupled with the blobby hands and indices. As a result, the whole thing looks awkward, at least to my eye.


----------



## cremebrulee

It sounds like most of you guys don’t like the design, but I’ve actually been looking at the new 105 more and I really like it. I find the pill shaped indices and matching hands to be pleasant. I kinda want one


----------



## pinchelobster

To me, the 105 line makes sense - instead of merely making more 104 variants, which is getting a little tiresome, they built a more tool-ish version, with enough variants to satisfy most. I think the day/date implementation is clever - a cool way to maintain dial symmetry, which is my main complaint regarding day/date windows. The 105 UTC are very compelling, these will be the entry level Sinn UTC, with the trade off being that you miss out on some tech from their higher end UTC models. The Bullhead is a home run, out of the park, very cool chronograph. The green dial 103 is beautiful, of course. Overall I think Sinn did well with these releases.


----------



## K42

I can get by with that day/date window. But those hour markers don't look right to me.


----------



## SMP_DON

No date or just date period. Less is more.

Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Delta

I think the 105 is great, and far from a "fail". Straddles the line between diver and pilot? 104 and 857 would like a word with you.

The bezel with both hours and minutes is fresh (haven't seen it before) and useful. Makes the non-utc capable of showing 2 timezones on a 12 hour scale which, let's be honest, is more intuitive to read than the 24-hour scale. It's also more practical since most of us are not tracking a time zone so far from our current location that we can't work out whether it's 3 a.m. or p.m. on that second time zone.

I personally like the vertical day, though it took a minute to get used to. And it has to be different from the 104 somehow, else what's the point?

You're getting a tegimented bezel and matte finish, so its less dressy than the 104... So get the 104 if you want dressy.

As for the hands and hour markers, I generally prefer a more angular look. For whatever reason I immediately liked these, however. I get that's personal preference so if you don't like it, you just don't.

I'd like to order the non-utc, but all my watch spending money is held up waiting for a u50 I should take delivery on some time next decade.

It's fair to say it's not your style or whatever. But it is a coherent design that is different enough to justify its existence, and it brings some nice new things to the table. Fail? Nah.


----------



## Flighty7T34

I will not opine on the design of the 105 family. To me, that is a personal preference, and as such, to each his/her own.
However, I am a bit saddened that SINN has not incorporated (in the first edition) any of the SINN tech in the 105 line. No AR, no tegementation, no diapal. Now, perhaps as time goes on, SINN might incorporate these technologies into subsequent iterations of the 105. I suppose that SINN and the ADs' wanted to hit a price point with the 105 that necessitated the omission of the tech? I do not think that many of us look to SINN for so called "normal" watches? Or am I wrong?


----------



## pinchelobster

Flighty7T34 said:


> I suppose that SINN and the ADs' wanted to hit a price point with the 105 that necessitated the omission of the tech? I do not think that many of us look to SINN for so called "normal" watches? Or am I wrong?


That's my take. Sinn probably saw the demand for 104 variants and decided to expand their offerings of - for lack of a better word - "fashionable" watches, to appeal more to the younger generation. I'm fine with that. It's a smart move, as these buyers will be more likely to upgrade within the Sinn range in the future.


----------



## commanche

Flighty7T34 said:


> I will not opine on the design of the 105 family. To me, that is a personal preference, and as such, to each his/her own.
> However, I am a bit saddened that SINN has not incorporated (in the first edition) any of the SINN tech in the 105 line. No AR, no tegementation, no diapal. Now, perhaps as time goes on, SINN might incorporate these technologies into subsequent iterations of the 105. I suppose that SINN and the ADs' wanted to hit a price point with the 105 that necessitated the omission of the tech? I do not think that many of us look to SINN for so called "normal" watches? Or am I wrong?


bezel is tegimented.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Oh I missed the bezel tegiment treatment on the 105... Nice Catch Commanche! Thanks... but I would like the entire case and bracelet (if optioned) to be so treated.


----------



## NM156

Hard pass. I’m predicting this won’t be a huge seller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esdunbar

I don't like the hands or the markers either. Clearly not a watch aimed at me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

It appears I am one of the few that really likes the black regular and UTC versions. I even like the funky day/date. Just not a fan of the pricing. +$1500 seems like an awful big ask for these watches.


----------



## BigBluefish

Ugh. Not a fan. The UTC is alright.


----------



## commanche

Flighty7T34 said:


> Oh I missed the bezel tegiment treatment on the 105... Nice Catch Commanche! Thanks... but I would like the entire case and bracelet (if optioned) to be so treated.


me too


----------



## CGSshorty

NM156 said:


> Hard pass. I'm predicting this won't be a huge seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd be wrong. It is selling extremely well. We'll see how it goes long term.


----------



## NM156

CGSshorty said:


> You'd be wrong. It is selling extremely well. We'll see how it goes long term.


Surprising, but if that's the case, I'm glad to be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Flighty7T34 said:


> I will not opine on the design of the 105 family. To me, that is a personal preference, and as such, to each his/her own.
> However, I am a bit saddened that SINN has not incorporated (in the first edition) any of the SINN tech in the 105 line. No AR, no tegementation, no diapal. Now, perhaps as time goes on, SINN might incorporate these technologies into subsequent iterations of the 105. I suppose that SINN and the ADs' wanted to hit a price point with the 105 that necessitated the omission of the tech? I do not think that many of us look to SINN for so called "normal" watches? Or am I wrong?


The 105 is part of Sinn's 'base model' line, which also includes the 103, 104, 556, and 356. None of these models have Sinn's interesting technologies, but they offer solid specifications and have classic German styling. The 857/857 UTC offer similar features to the 105, but with all of the fancy Sinn tech.

Its unfortunate that you can't get every Sinn model with all of the cool technologies, but Sinn clearly doesn't think it's needed throughout the line. If you want every model to have every bit of technology offered by that company, buy a Damasko. Their specifications are pretty consistent throughout the product line.


----------



## egwatchfan

Yeah this was a big let down for me... really odd looking, in my opinion.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

The 105 is addressing a trend of more modern watches especially with the vibrant orange hands. Although it’s not my favorite either, I think the UTC version will sell decently. The 105 will find success because of the ideal sizing that has made the 104 a hit in the greater watch community. I believe it’s a step in the right direction for Sinn, but I do wish they had skipped the vertical day and made it date only. Future color variations will be fun and I’m sure they will make a bunch. I have a 104 and while I love the dial and hands, the bezel feels old. The 105 fixes that. I’ll keep my eyes open for the first WTT 105s with my 104 in hand.


----------



## 307

I'm also disappointed in the 105.


----------



## Whitehaar

I'll be one of the dissenters who likes the watch. Its very un-sinn like with the pill indices/handset which I like and love the symmetry the 6 o'clock DD has. It def. works better as a UTC as the dial is a bit too sparse. My gripe would be the bezel and case seems like it doesn't fit the dial. 

I think the sweetspot is the white dial UTC


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Whitehaar said:


> I'll be one of the dissenters who likes the watch. Its very un-sinn like with the pill indices/handset which I like and love the symmetry the 6 o'clock DD has. It def. works better as a UTC as the dial is a bit too sparse. My gripe would be the bezel and case seems like it doesn't fit the dial.
> 
> I think the sweetspot is the white dial UTC


I agree with you on the white UTC being the winner here.


----------



## isgrb

Frequent_Flieger said:


> I agree with you on the white UTC being the winner here.


I think I prefer the black one, legibility appears to be a bit better. That said - I'm very curious to see some pics of these in the wild to form a more educated opinion.


----------



## Liuserr

I didn't like it at first, but after a few seconds, it looks pretty cool! At a quick glance, you don't notice the day/date - it looks a lot like a GMT hand. It's there when you need it, and blends in when you don't. Cool!


----------



## jmai

I'm actually pretty surprised at the reaction in this thread to the 105 (time only). 

I think it takes a very classically styled 104 and modernizes it with contemporary bauhaus style cues. The vertical day window is a fantastic way of adding a day complication while retaining complete dial balance. It's a very graphical style that I appreciate (as someone that works in the graphic design industry). The 104 will still be available for anyone that prefers a classical look. I don't believe they're discontinuing the 104 at all. 

On the other hand, I'm sort of glad at the negative response to this 105. It only means I'll get my order quicker!


----------



## Robertus

It seems like my comment is slightly off topic but really it isn't:
I love the 103 St Sa but I do not buy it because I hate count-down bezels. If this bezel turns out to be interchangeable with that of the 103 St Sa I'll think it over to buy and add this bezel. With all that said, I'd love bigger minute and smaller hour fonts on this new bezel.
Other is that the slope of the 104 bezels - and possibly the 105 bezels too - is not so steep like that of the 103 St Sa bezel. This would show the 103 St Sa case optically a tad less so high, despite the crystal sits just as high as with the old 103 St Sa bezel. All in all, it would please my eyes better, with getting finally count-up minute bezel - even if the minure fonts are very small...
So if anyone of us would try a 105 bezel onto a 103 St Sa - please let us have a look - or two!!!


----------



## K42

I looked at the pics again of the basic black dial and I like it; much better than the white dial. I think the 105 has some questionable styling cues, but for the most part I see it as moving forward from the 104. New styles aren’t going to appeal to everyone.


----------



## Lawrence648

I like the 12hr bezel and the orange accents, but the vertical day complication ruins it for me. Don't mind a day/date at 6 o'clock, but would have preferred the day to be horizontal like on the Oris BC3 Advanced Day-Date


----------



## InDNavVet

A little late to the party--sorry--but I am actually in the minority here as well; I like the look, and like the vertical day/date, but I also am in the minority of those who appreciate a day dial...even on Sport/Pilot/Diver watches. All that said, I do agree that the UTC version looks better.

The only downside, for me, is the stubby hour hand...it barely makes it 2/3 the way the markers. I've just learned to appreciate longer hour hands over the years. I can understand why they went that route, when looking at the UTC model, but hey, not sure I've ever met a watch that I've liked every aspect of it, so the 105 is as close as any other design that I've liked.

I'd love to see a matte grey dial variant someday--think that would look pretty good.


----------



## custodes

I like Marmite...I do not like this


----------



## JJ312

Any more thoughts on this release now that we’ve had some time to digest it. I’ll be honest and say my initial reaction was very negative but I’m definitely warming up to it.

I still think the white dial looks like a bunch of zeros on the dial, would have worked much better with all back markers instead IMO, but I think the black UTC is very nice. It seems to really fill a nice slot in Sinn’s lineup. I’m even starting to like the stacked day/date too.

Anyone else having changing opinions on these?


----------



## arislan

It looks good. The d/d is symmetrical and something different.

The pill indices and hands also sets it apart frim the other Sinn models. Defenitely in my watch list.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

JJ312 said:


> Anyone else having changing opinions on these?


I've seen some people saying they have ordered but it seems underwhelming compared to the hype around the U50 and 103 St G. Have they started to ship yet? I haven't seen any wrist shots...


----------



## JJ312

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Have they started to ship yet?


The standard 105s are available on WatchBuys website now, so I'm assuming at least some of these are out there. They're taking deposits now for the UTC version with anticipated shipping in March.

I'm definitely interested in the UTC version. There are only a couple of videos I can find on YouTube and I'm undecided between black dial or white dial. I'm probably 80% leaning towards black dial but want to see a few more pics and vids before plunking down a (non-refundable) deposit.

Yes, this one certainly doesn't have the U-50 hype but that was a watch that everyone was clamoring for and this is more of a new and different design. Don't get me wrong, the U-50 is an awesome watch and with the 105 UTC would make a great diver/GMT duo.


----------



## JOHN J.

I really love the white dialed 105 and the vertical date is a nice change, that, along with the dial itself, the orange second hand, and the tegmented bezel, freshen and modernize the look while keeping it "all Sinn." Compared to the 104 the look is more minimal, and more of a hybrid sport watch, compared to the diver aesthetics of the 104. You won't see a 105 look alike out there, and and that's a good thing in my opinion. Looks great on the bracelet, too. I'm seriously considering it as an add to my stable of watches because I think it's so versatile in the 41mm size and more modern dial. My only hesitation is the money I can save by buying an Archimede SportTaucher, which has its own unique look and is hundred of dollars less. Both fine watches, but I do love the white 105 better and feel it would hold its value better.


----------



## kritameth

It seems like a lot of people are coming around to this one. I'll admit, it is less jarring than when I saw it initially.


----------



## Garcia242

I kinda dig it. If the day were in kanji it would look like a Japanese banner, and that would really be cool. But since it's not, i guess that's a moot point.


----------



## Sgruschkus

It looks like there were too many designers each working in separate rooms and then just through random ideas together.


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

cremebrulee said:


> It sounds like most of you guys don't like the design, but I've actually been looking at the new 105 more and I really like it. I find the pill shaped indices and matching hands to be pleasant. I kinda want one


Agreed. It's a bold new step, and as such will turn off purists who, in a few years, will probably recognize it for the "cult classic" that it is.


----------



## roundriverwilderness

I'm a huge fan of this watch! I really like the rounded design elements, and appreciate the day/date and the dual function bezel. If I had the extra funds (or the time to sell off some things) I'd love to pick one of these up.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

My knees jerk reaction was, I didn't like it. Now I like it a lot!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I like the bezel. You used to see these dual purpose bezels on Breitlings and some other true tool watches.

I think it must be a real challenge to run a company like Sinn. You have to make extremely expensive decisions about what customers are going to buy while trying to innovate. Do you try to appeal to a wider audience, or do you stick to your guns and tradition? It is a big gamble with lots of risk.

I am glad that Sinn and Damasko have modified the 7750 to produce a 5100 clone. As a former military pilot and current airline pilot, the Lemania 5100 watches are the heart and soul of the tool watch genre. Hopefully, these manufacturers will remain financially strong for years to come...


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

Garcia242 said:


> I kinda dig it. If the day were in kanji it would look like a Japanese banner, and that would really be cool. But since it's not, i guess that's a moot point.


Now THAT would be a mod I would attempt.


----------



## dcorn

Been looking for a white dial, black bezel GMT and the 105 UST fits the bill perfectly. Anyone have an idea when these things will be available again?


----------



## roundriverwilderness

I love this watch! It's one of a handful on my wishlist. If I had more dough kicking around I would pick one up, for sure.


----------



## dcorn

To respond to my own post, I filled out the "let me know when this is available" on watchbuys.com and they almost immediately sent me an email with a way to special order the watch. Not sure if that means I'd get it right away, or if I'd still have to wait for them to get it in stock.


----------



## BrentGMT

I like the UTC version, both white and black dials. It would make a fun travel watch.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

I feel like this watch got immediately drowned out by the new releases. I haven’t seen many posted pictures of them either. What happened here?


----------



## AdrianGrf12

Avo said:


> I like it a lot. I would buy it (or maybe the black dial version) if it cost less.


same here, I have been eyeing the 105 black version for a while, personally I don't mind the day/date layout.


----------



## AdrianGrf12

Frequent_Flieger said:


> I feel like this watch got immediately drowned out by the new releases. I haven't seen many posted pictures of them either. What happened here?


which new releases are you talking about?


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

AdrianGrf12 said:


> which new releases are you talking about?


Basically all the "Basel timed" releases, most notably the 144 St S Anniversary, Sinn 104 St I green dial, the U1 DS. I've seen the latter two already on the wrists of many WISs around the community, and they're all based off much older models. Even the hype around the new 144 is pretty strong, even though delivery seems delayed. I'm just unsure why the 105 isn't being shown off as much as the brand new "spring novelties"


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

separate speculation: does it seem probable that they will release some 105s with high polish finish?


----------



## Pavilions

To be honest I don't see any problem with this design it's different but definitely wearable.


----------



## dcorn

Welp, Christopher Ward came out with a few new GMTs this week and I snatched one up, so I guess Sinn missed out on my sale. I wonder why they'd be sold out so quickly after they reveal a watch, when all of the black dial models are still in stock? The CW C63 GMT has the same movement as the Sinn 105 UTC, so that can't be the factor.


----------



## Vuldric

Agreed, it's definitely an acquired taste..


----------



## AdrianGrf12

dcorn said:


> Welp, Christopher Ward came out with a few new GMTs this week and I snatched one up, so I guess Sinn missed out on my sale. I wonder why they'd be sold out so quickly after they reveal a watch, when all of the black dial models are still in stock? The CW C63 GMT has the same movement as the Sinn 105 UTC, so that can't be the factor.


How do you like the CW63 GMT? I read the rehault depth is very deep making the watch looks a bit off.


----------



## beardtamer

I don’t hate the location but I think it wouldn’t hurt to have it be A: just a date, or B: offer a clean dial variant.


----------



## 2gee

commanche said:


> I am more annoyed that there is no tegiment option for the case and bracelet


----------



## 2gee

I agree


----------



## dcorn

AdrianGrf12 said:


> How do you like the CW63 GMT? I read the rehault depth is very deep making the watch looks a bit off.


I actually sold the C63 shortly after I got it. The diameter was just too small for me and the case was too thick for the 39cm size. I ended up purchasing another CW, a C65 Anthropocene off ebay and it was exactly what I was looking for. 41mm diameter, very thin for a GMT, and I liked the black hands/indices much better than polished on the white face.


----------



## GeoffNA

I think it looks great. First Sinn I've ever considered purchasing.


----------



## DestroLefty

mjwatch said:


> Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.
> View attachment 15538183


Total let down. Not to mention the ugly indices.


----------



## paflyfisher

I have one incoming. I love the idea of the 12hr/dive bezel combination which will be incredibly useful day-to-day, moreso even than a UTC watch. I love the stacked day-date, which maintains total symmetry of the simple dial. When so many big names are issuing vintage inspired pieces with faux patina, the 105 is a welcome addition. It has the clean, legible and utilitarian dial I expect from Sinn, a super useful bezel, the tried and true case design of the 104, and a design that is at once modern and Bahaus inspired. I am at a loss for why this hasn't taken off, but I also fail to see the 556 hype at the current MSRP. I expect this watch will catch on and become a cult favorite, whether or not it is an early sales success. I wonder if a launch during the throes of the pandemic hindered early adoption, there is precious little in terms of good reviews or youtube videos on this watch.


----------



## newnan3

paflyfisher said:


> I have one incoming. I love the idea of the 12hr/dive bezel combination which will be incredibly useful day-to-day, moreso even than a UTC watch. I love the stacked day-date, which maintains total symmetry of the simple dial. When so many big names are issuing vintage inspired pieces with faux patina, the 105 is a welcome addition. It has the clean, legible and utilitarian dial I expect from Sinn, a super useful bezel, the tried and true case design of the 104, and a design that is at once modern and Bahaus inspired. I am at a loss for why this hasn't taken off, but I also fail to see the 556 hype at the current MSRP. I expect this watch will catch on and become a cult favorite, whether or not it is an early sales success. I wonder if a launch during the throes of the pandemic hindered early adoption, there is precious little in terms of good reviews or youtube videos on this watch.


I’m with you…I feel like its a unique design that’s refreshingly different.


----------



## Mauric

mjwatch said:


> Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.
> View attachment 15538183


I agree. These designers are a joke.


----------



## mutnat

mjwatch said:


> Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.





Mauric said:


> I agree. These designers are a joke.


@mjwatch @Mauric funny how everyone is different. I'm actually rarel--if ever--a fan of a day complication (date I can take or leave). That said, basically the only version of day & date that I actually do like is the Sinn 105 vertical presentation at the 6 o'clock. I would still rather not have the day complication, but this one I could wear without issue. 

I guess different strokes for different folks!

PS you can get date-only (no day) on the UTC version. I like it too, though I don't need a 4th hand any more or less than I need a day complication, which is basically not at all. But I do like both versions. Go figure.


----------



## KoolKat

mutnat said:


> @mjwatch @Mauric funny how everyone is different. I'm actually rarel--if ever--a fan of a day complication (date I can take or leave). That said, basically the only version of day & date that I actually do like is the Sinn 105 vertical presentation at the 6 o'clock. I would still rather not have the day complication, but this one I could wear without issue.
> 
> I guess different strokes for different folks!
> 
> PS you can get date-only (no day) on the UTC version. I like it too, though I don't need a 4th hand any more or less than I need a day complication, which is basically not at all. But I do like both versions. Go figure.


I agee. Different strokes for different folks. Bold & unusual designs are not for the mass audiance. You either love it, or hate it. The Sinn 105, Tudor North Flag, Rolex Yachtmaster all suffer, (or rather enjoy for me and those who appreciate it), being overshadowed / outsold by each of their more popular siblings, i.e. 104, Blackbay and Submariner respectively. For those who appreciate the unusual designs of the 105, NF and YM, you have a unique design that you don't see on nearly everyone else's wrist.


----------



## mutnat

KoolKat said:


> I agee. Different strokes for different folks. Bold & unusual designs are not for the mass audiance. You either love it, or hate it. The Sinn 105, Tudor North Flag, Rolex Yachtmaster all suffer, (or rather enjoy for me and those who appreciate it), being overshadowed / outsold by each of their more popular siblings, i.e. 104, Blackbay and Submariner respectively. For those who appreciate the unusual designs of the 105, NF and YM, you have a unique design that you don't see on nearly everyone else's wrist.


North Flag, good call! It's too bad they had to discontinue it, I really liked it a lot.


----------



## Mauric

mutnat said:


> @mjwatch @Mauric funny how everyone is different. I'm actually rarel--if ever--a fan of a day complication (date I can take or leave). That said, basically the only version of day & date that I actually do like is the Sinn 105 vertical presentation at the 6 o'clock. I would still rather not have the day complication, but this one I could wear without issue.
> 
> I guess different strokes for different folks!
> 
> PS you can get date-only (no day) on the UTC version. I like it too, though I don't need a 4th hand any more or less than I need a day complication, which is basically not at all. But I do like both versions. Go figure.


It's very subjective, I would say that I'm biased, because I always prefer no date watches. Day and date for me is ugly and in this case what Sinn did, IMO is the ugliest representation of a day and date watch. But, this is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Windchill

The only thing I don't like is the dial marker design, the black dial version looks like it has a flower/chrysanthemum inner dial outline, which is less visible on the white dial version. I read that awhile back and I can no longer unsee the "flower" design, at least on the black dial. Sorry if I ruined it for anyone. I'll stick with my 104, for now!


----------



## Tanjecterly

You just know that when Sinn stops producing the 105 series due to the constant stream of online criticism, the 105s will suddenly become forum darlings due to their perceived rarity and unique design. The day/date window at 6 will become suddenly loved and in 20 years time, Sinn will produce an anniversary model of the 105 for vastly increased prices.


----------



## Windchill

Tanjecterly said:


> You just know that when Sinn stops producing the 105 series due to the constant stream of online criticism, the 105s will suddenly become forum darlings due to their perceived rarity and unique design. The day/date window at 6 will become suddenly loved and in 20 years time, Sinn will produce an anniversary model of the 105 for vastly increased prices.


True! When we can get one, we hate it, when we can't, we'll pay more to get it! Lol.


----------



## Bird-Dog

The day/date didn't bother so much. But why is it always zero o'clock?


----------



## HenryLouis

I enjoy mine and prefer the modern styling over the 104.


----------



## Chiane

mjwatch said:


> Why Sinn? Why would you blow such a dynamite new model (105) with a hideous 6 o'clock day/date implementation like that? Date, maybe, but day/date, WTF? I get the impression some watch designers never wear watches.
> View attachment 15538183


I love it like this. What's all the drama, it's symmetrical.


----------



## Tanjecterly

You know, the more I look at the three hander, the more I like it. It's definitely growing on me. The UTC on the other hand, I really don't like the skeleton arrow hand.


----------



## cesarh

Whisky Delta said:


> I think the 105 is great, and far from a "fail". Straddles the line between diver and pilot? 104 and 857 would like a word with you.
> 
> The bezel with both hours and minutes is fresh (haven't seen it before) and useful. Makes the non-utc capable of showing 2 timezones on a 12 hour scale which, let's be honest, is more intuitive to read than the 24-hour scale. It's also more practical since most of us are not tracking a time zone so far from our current location that we can't work out whether it's 3 a.m. or p.m. on that second time zone.
> 
> I personally like the vertical day, though it took a minute to get used to. And it has to be different from the 104 somehow, else what's the point?
> 
> You're getting a tegimented bezel and matte finish, so its less dressy than the 104... So get the 104 if you want dressy.
> 
> As for the hands and hour markers, I generally prefer a more angular look. For whatever reason I immediately liked these, however. I get that's personal preference so if you don't like it, you just don't.
> 
> I'd like to order the non-utc, but all my watch spending money is held up waiting for a u50 I should take delivery on some time next decade.
> 
> It's fair to say it's not your style or whatever. But it is a coherent design that is different enough to justify its existence, and it brings some nice new things to the table. Fail? Nah.


Agreed!


----------



## cesarh

As owner of a black 105 without utc, I can testify that at least in my humble opinion its a great watch that wears very comfy and thin


----------

